
I now pronounce you monetized: a YouTube video case study - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/i-now-pronounce-you-monetized-youtube.html
======
mattmcknight
What is missing is the monetization available to the people in the video...I
enjoyed it more on mute.

~~~
yalurker
I had a similar thought. A bride and groom upload a video resulting in 10
million views... and someone else who wrote a song a year ago makes money off
of it.

Clearly the copyright of the songwriter should be respected, but it seems to
me the real value was the video itself. I know essentially nothing of
copyright law, isn't there something covering "derivative works"? Would that
have any application here?

Further, does knowingly leaving this 'infringing' video up and pulling revenue
from it give some sort of implicit acceptance to the next person to use the
song without permission?

------
adamhowell
I wish they could give a dollar amount. I'm sure they do, too.

------
Ardit20
When you start talking about yourself, you are bragging and a bit of an
arrogant looser. Let others praise your youtube monetization google!

